# Dienstgrade



## Nightbeast (4. April 2007)

ich hab da mal ne frage wie kann ich die dienstgrade ändern

wenn man eine gilde gründet gibts ja orginal offizier,veteran,blub und bla

in meiner alten gile waren das aber Vorta = offizier und so weiter

jetz meine frage wie kann ich das änderen

freue mich auf antworten und bedanke mich schon mal

übrigens such ich immernoch mitglieder für meine gilde die Ritter der Elune auf Kargath


----------



## Door81 (4. April 2007)

Nightbeast schrieb:


> ich hab da mal ne frage wie kann ich die dienstgrade ändern
> 
> wenn man eine gilde gründet gibts ja orginal offizier,veteran,blub und bla
> 
> ...



Die Frage war auch schonmal vor kurzem da. 

Ok nochma^^

Als Gildenmeister klickst du die O-Taste, dann auf Gilde und bist somit in der Gildenübersicht
Unten rechts sollte ein Button sein, der sich Optionen nennt.
Nun siehst du einen Voreingestellten Rang mit einem Dropdownmenü und darunter die Berechtigungen mit Checkboxes.

Jetzt wählst du einfach den Rang den du ändern willst, benennst ihn um und gibst die Berechtigungen neu.
Um gleich mal Probleme mit dem Befördern oder Degradieren vorzubeugen, beachte die Reihenfolge der Ränge (obs jetzt 6 sind weiss ich nicht genau)

Gildenmeister
Rang 5
Rang 4
Rang 3
Rang 2
Rang 1


Rang 1 sollte dann der Rang sein mit den man bei Gildenjoin automatisch bekommt. Bei uns heisst er zB "Anwärter" und hat keine Berechtigungen ausser Gildenchat lesen.

Einige hier haben mal das Problem geposted dass man einen "Member" befördern musste damit man den Rang "Twink" der weniger berechtigungen hatte, erreicht hat. Dann wurden die Ränge halt nicht der Reihe nach vergeben.

Bei uns gibts zB nur 4 Ränge.

Gildenmeister (alle Berechtigungen)
Gildenrat (alles bis auf kicken)
Member (alles bis auf kicken, Offizierschannel, Message of the day, Gildeninfos)
Twink (wie Member, soll nur unsere Twinks kennzeichnen)
Anwärter (Leute mit Probezeit, können nur Gildenchannel lesen/schreiben)

Hoffe dir hats weitergeholfen.


----------



## Nightbeast (5. April 2007)

Ja ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

